# more info on rawle/josh trade



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

from what I hear the pacers gonna waive both of em and the mavs will resign rawle. don't know bout josh


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Nice, I actually expected something like this. I really thought that DA would just retire then come to the Mavs coaching staff or something.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

I never understand this trade and cut thing...you should be required to carry the player you traded for for at least a year...but I guess we got AJ for nothing...that just means were this much closer to the Terry for Iverson deal...


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> I never understand this trade and cut thing...you should be required to carry the player you traded for for at least a year...but I guess we got AJ for nothing...that just means were this much closer to the Terry for Iverson deal...


hahahahahaha.. Drag still dreams about Iverson, well with Iverson maybe the refs will be on our side heh?


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

t1no said:


> hahahahahaha.. Drag still dreams about Iverson, well with Iverson maybe the refs will be on our side heh?


with Iverson maybe the Mavs would be be on the side of the Mavs, 7 point in a freaking quarter during the finals...All the players owe us a public apology :curse:


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Yes, Yes, Yes, Yes, Yes, Yes, Yes, Yes, Yes, Yes, Yes, Yes, Yes, Yes, Yes, Yes, Yes, Yes, Yes, Yes, Yes, Yes, Yes, Yes, Yes, Yesx a million.. Can you tell Im happy? I love Rawle, but I would rather get Josh back because hes probably better.. Im so happy though. Rawles awesome! Well... kind of....


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Jet's a really horny Mavs fan.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

StackAttack said:


> Jet's a really horny Mavs fan.


No, Im not.. I just like Rawle.. leave me alone..


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

BTW, this seems to be false, we're on the verge of signing Devean George supposedly.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

StackAttack said:


> BTW, this seems to be false, we're on the verge of signing Devean George supposedly.


Nice, he's a pretty good defender so i don't mind having him.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Yeah I like the signing as well, but it means bad things for Pops's future in Dallas as well.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

StackAttack said:


> Yeah I like the signing as well, but it means bad things for Pops's future in Dallas as well.


Not really, we could still sign Pops for cheap


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

The Future7 said:


> Not really, we could still sign Pops for cheap


Not really, if we resign Powell then i doubt Pops will be signed.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Eh, Im just confused.. I dont really care anymore who we sign, George is better than Rawle, and anything to help the team, you know? But nevertheless, either of them arent going to see much playing time.. George more than Rawle.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Jet said:


> Eh, Im just confused.. I dont really care anymore who we sign, George is better than Rawle, and anything to help the team, you know? But nevertheless, either of them arent going to see much playing time.. George more than Rawle.


huh? yea i don't want Rawle back in the team, we have Ager and he has a lot more talent then Rawle. I think we should resign Powel when they waive him because we still need a third PF. I'm really happy with George signing with us, he's 6-8 (which is great) and a pretty good defender. He hustles and can make 3s when he's open, now we have Terry, Johnson, George, Buckner, Dirk, Stackhouse and Croshere that can makes threes and Howard also because i saw a lot of improvement with his 3pt shots in the playoffs. The Mavericks are in a battle against the Suns, which team has more players that can shoot 3s.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

The Mavericks on Monday finalized the trade that brings backup point guard Anthony Johnson to the team for Darrell Armstrong, Josh Powell and Rawle Marshall. Even if Powell and Marshall are waived by the Pacers, they will not be returning to Dallas.


According to the DMN..


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Tersk said:


> The Mavericks on Monday finalized the trade that brings backup point guard Anthony Johnson to the team for Darrell Armstrong, Josh Powell and Rawle Marshall. Even if Powell and Marshall are waived by the Pacers, they will not be returning to Dallas.
> 
> 
> According to the DMN..


They must have someone else in mind then.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

So who do we have now?

PG: Jason Terry, Devin Harris, Anthony Johnson
SG: Greg Buckner, Maurice Ager
SF: Josh Howard, Jerry Stackhouse, Devean George
PF: Dirk Nowitzki, Austin Croshere
C: DeSagana Diop, Erick Dampier, DJ Mbenga, Pavel Podkolzin

I would imagine the 15th roster spot would go to Pops or someone else from the Summer League, otherwise other than getting an idea about Ager's game, the whole experience was useless. I expect Darius Washington Jr. and Pops Mensah-Bonsu to be invited to training camp. Washington's future as a Mav seems grim though with the acquisition of Johnson. Pops could be our third PF in case of injury but would most likely spend time in the D-League.

Looking at that roster I just typed up, it's kind of ridiculous how many changes we've made, considering we were two games away from a championship.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

StackAttack said:


> So who do we have now?
> 
> PG: Jason Terry, Devin Harris, Anthony Johnson
> SG: Greg Buckner, Maurice Ager
> ...


Good line up, but Ager should be after Terry at the 2 spot.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

I don't believe we could have resigned them like that anyway. I believe there is a rule that you cannot resign players you traded to a team after they waived them. Didn't we go through that a couple years ago?


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Gambino said:


> I don't believe we could have resigned them like that anyway. I believe there is a rule that you cannot resign players you traded to a team after they waived them. Didn't we go through that a couple years ago?


Yeah, when we got KVH we traded Henderson and Booth, and the Bucks waived Henderson so we resigned him..


----------

